# Champions league 02-03 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 28, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League  
Closes  1 X 2  
02 Apr 20:45 Paris St Germain - Barcelona FC 4.75 3.75 1.80 +179  
02 Apr 21:45 Bayern Munich - Juventus Turin 1.73 3.70 5.25 +178  
03 Apr 21:45 Real Madrid - Galatasaray Istanbul 1.22 6.75 14.00 +185  
03 Apr 21:45 CF Malaga - Borussia Dortmund 3.10 3.40 2.35 +174


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 1, 2013)

Real Madrid v Galatasaray predictions and preview

Real Madrid is a big favorite against Galatasaray in this Champions League Quarter Final. Real Madrid knocked out Man U of England in controverial style, but that is now water under the bridge. Galatasaray went through after beating Schalke in Gelsenkirchen. Galatasaray is obviously a good side with top notch attacking players such as the likes of Sneijder, Drogba, Yilmaz and Bulut. Now they are up against one of the true European all time greats. What a Champions League fixture this is!



Real Madrid v Galatasaray betting tips

I don't think Galatasaray will be a walk in the park for Real Madrid. However, I just can't see the turks returning to Istanbul with a happy result. Real Madrid just has too much flair, power and pace. Clear home win shout!


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 1, 2013)

Bayern Munich v Juventus preview and predictions

Bayern Munich did not take their last Champions League game seriously. That almost saw them lose out on a place in the Quarter Final. Be sure the Bavarians will be turned on here. Juventus went through beating Celtic as expected. Both sides obviously has plenty of Champions League experience. Overall I rate Bayern Munich higher. Both teams have wonderfully gifted players but Bayern Munich seems more solid to me. Juventus has troubled more at this level, and I am not entirely sure the team is ready just yet to fight for the top dog position in Europe.



Bayern Munich - Juventus betting tips

I think this is the match where Juventus will face reality. Usually they play with three at the back. Good Luck doing that here. Bayern Munich will utterly punish such an attempt. If they go for four at the back, what will that do to their rythm? There is no easy way out! In this Champions League tie I think Bayern Munich will really go for it. They know they got to settle this before they travel to Italy anyway. They know they got the player material to do so. I think they will manage!


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 1, 2013)

PSG v Barcelona predictions and betting tips

The Champions League Quarter Final draw sees PSG take on the mighty Barcelona. What a Champions League clash this will be! PSG plays a very organized form of football, but they have tremendeous firepower up front in Zlatan, Lavezzi and others. By now we all know how Barcelona plays. This match will probably be no different. Why should it? 

PSG have opened up a 7 point gap at the top of Ligue 1 and look like winning their first title in 19 years!  Their recent form has been a bit mixed however with 2 wins in their 4 matches last month, along with a draw.  A 2-1 away win over Valencia gave them the advantage in the last round of the Champions League and they followed it up with a 1-1 draw at home to book their place here in the quarter finals.  They know to have any chance of progressing they need to take a lead from this leg to bring to Barcelona.

Barcelona are also clear at the top of their domestic league.  With a 13 point lead over Real Madrid they can put their full concentration on winning this tournament for the 3rd time in 5 seasons and cementing their place as one of the best club sides of all time.  They come into the game having dropped 2 points with a 2-2 away draw at Celta Vigo at the weekend thanks to an 88th minute goal from the hosts.  Barcelona will be worried about their defence against the attacking talents of PSG and will likely have to score if they want to take anything from the first leg.

PSG will be without midfielder Thiago Motta who is a big miss but thankfully for them Zlatan Ibrahimovic will return from suspension to lead the line.  They also rested a number of players during Friday's ligue 1 match to be fully prepared for this game.

Barcelona will welcome back Xavi and Jordi Alba who have been nursing injuries and also rested a number of stars including David Villa, Iniesta and Busquets.  They will be without Pedro however who is suspended.

PSG - Barcelona Betting Tips

I find 5.00 from Betsson on such a strong home side as PSG extremely interesting. Barcelona has won two, and lost two Champions League away games so far this season. I just can't see them being under 2.00 (1/1) against an absolute top club like PSG. Betsson also has the £100 Risk Free Bet available. If you haven't signed up with this powerhouse of a bookmaker these odds represent a good chance to do so.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 2, 2013)

UEFA Champions League -2013-04-02
Bayern Munich - Juventus
Bayern Munich side: They recorded a historical victory (9-2) against Hamburg. Javi Martinez is suspended. Badstuber is an other absent. Juventus side: Giovinco is doubtful. Vucinic is fit and ready.

 UEFA Champions League -2013-04-02
Paris St Germain - Barcelona
Paris St Germain side: They did not loose at home for 4 CHL matches. Ibrahimovic is able to play. Barcelona side: Puyol and Adriano are injured. Pedro is suspended.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 3, 2013)

UEFA Champions League -2013-04-03
Real Madrid - Galatasaray
Real Madrid side: Defender Varane is fit and expected to return. Casillas is fit however Diego Lopez will probably be in eleven. Galatasaray side: There is no fresh injury. Probable line up is: Muslera, Dany, Semih, Eboue, Riera, Hamit, Melo, Selcuk Inan, Sneijder, Burak Yýlmaz and Drogba.

 UEFA Champions League -2013-04-03
Malaga - Dortmund
Malaga side: Eliseu is the only absent. They are undefeated in 5 CHL matches that they played this season at home. They managed to record 4 wins in 5 home matches. Dortmund side: Left back Marcel Schmelzer has noose broken and probably will play with mask. Main goal keeper Weidenfeller and important midfielder Kuba are doubtful.


----------



## bestbets (Apr 3, 2013)

Malaga vs Borussia Dortmund Betting Tips - Dortmund to Settle for a Draw

Malaga play Borussia Dortmund in the first leg of their Champions League quarter final tonight and it is the German side who are favourites with the bookmakers.

Malaga are a bets price 5/2 (Sky Bet) to win tonight, the draw is 5/2 (Stan James) and Dortmund are a 13/10 (Bet365) shot.
On paper this looks a close match up and the main reason behind this is Malaga’s impressive home form in this competition. In this seasons group stage they won twice including victory against AC Milan, drew once and then beat Porto 2-0 in the knockout stage so help their progression to this point.

Dortmund overcame the group of death, going unbeaten and continuing that run until the knock-out stage where they brushed aside Shakhtar with a 2-2 draw in Ukraine followed by a 3-0 win back home. That draw added to respectable draws at Manchester City and Real Madrid in the group, followed by a 4-1 thumping of Ajax in Amsterdam.

In all four of Dortmund’s away matches this season both teams have scored and that will be one of bets again here. It is currently a best price 4/5 (Betfred).

Dortmund will settle for a draw tonight with the view to taking Malaga back to Germany and winning there so side with a 1-1 draw on the correct score market at 13/2 with Bet Victor. The braver punter could also have a few quid on the 2-2 draw at 16/1 with the same firm.

Malaga vs Dortmund Betting Tips

Correct score 1-1 at 13/2 with Bet Victor

Correct score 2-2 at 16/1 with Bet Victor

Both Teams to Score – 4/5 with Betfred


----------

